# headlands frustrated



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

went out to mentor headlands today to try and get out to the lighthouse but still had to much ice on the rocks to get out to the light house...
now for the frustrateing part...
as im walking out to the lighthouse i must have past a few hundred ( no exageration ) spent shot gun shells laying all over the place along with a bunch of empty drink bottles and other garbage left by the duck hunters...
i mean im no angel sometimes my bait container blows away from me or maybe a small plastic bag from a jig but i always pick up and throw in my backpack ANY garbage i make...
but when you go by an area and pick up 12-20 empty shotgun shells laying in a nice little pile does it take that much effort ????
you guys are pigs and you shouldn't be allowed out in a preserve area if you dont know how to take care of it...
i mean really dudes are you that freakin LAZY?????


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 17, 2016)

TRIPLE-J said:


> went out to mentor headlands today to try and get out to the lighthouse but still had to much ice on the rocks to get out to the light house...
> now for the frustrateing part...
> as im walking out to the lighthouse i must have past a few hundred ( no exageration ) spent shot gun shells laying all over the place along with a bunch of empty drink bottles and other garbage left by the duck hunters...
> i mean im no angel sometimes my bait container blows away from me or maybe a small plastic bag from a jig but i always pick up and throw in my backpack ANY garbage i make...
> ...


Me and my son picked up a few a couple of night ago while we were walleye fishing at night .... we grabbed about a half a dozen I think hard to search with a headlamp .... they should ban hunting there .... clean up or get out ...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

it's a federal wall. it won't get shut down. I saw the same thing the other day on my night walk while fishing. they are definitely pigs. most of the shells and boxes I saw were on the paths.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

SAD... so-called outdoorsmen, conservationists & environmentally sensitive individuals.


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

Easy guys. I agree, we duck hunters (and am a person who fishes the wall) need to pick our used shells up. When my group goes out, we always do and usually clean up from others too. Some just don’t get it. Whether an angler, hunter, or both, common sense is to clean up after yourself. Both parties are to blame, I’ve picked up a lot of fishing line, hooks and bobbers too. But I agree, don’t be a lazy ass, clean up your stuff or lose the spot!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

the biggest problem I have with it is the regular folks walking dogs and bird watchers see this stuff. it just gives ammo ( no pun intended) to the antis.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i have no problem with hunters or people that own guns ...im a gun owner myself... just pick up after yourself is all im saying...it doesnt take ""THAT"" much effort..


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I agree, there are more than (sportsmen) littering at these places. I see people walking their dogs that won't clean up after them.This isn't just one group of people doing the littering, however,as stated it reflects badly on sportsmen in general. Any where you go there is something left behind,I saw a few people at Mogadore boat a grill out to an island,the next day it was still there only busted up! I took that to my car and put it in front so I could load it in my boat when I left.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I picked up some hooks, split shot, wooly buggers and a bag of yarn. Im doing my part to keep erie clean.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> I picked up some hooks, split shot, wooly buggers and a bag of yarn. Im doing my part to keep erie clean.


that should be simple solution.
$1000 find for litering,
take him to jail $1000 bail out.
not to panish everybody who gous there,close that down that is no solution.
with this money we can hire few babysitter who will patrol for litering.only solution.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Try to be a better person than the ones that are not. The WORST thing we can do is fight among our selves. That is the real ammo the antis look for and love to hear. Just try your best to do what is right and don't make a spectacle for the antis to use. I haven't duck hunted for years but I know there is no way a guy can track down spent shells when in a boat, trails are a whole different story


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

I hunt ducks on Erie...that isn't the way our group operates. I will admit that a fair share of hulls probably end up floating because they get ejected out of the boat while shooting. But I carry a construction magnet to pick up as many as possible while hunting from shore/in a field. Sad to see people treat a great resource so terribly.

I try to live by the saying..."Always leave it better than you found it."


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

guys all this stuff they are talking about is on trails and rocks. I hunt too. I pick up as many of my shells as I can as well. these pigs are literally shooting in one spot and leaving the pile of shells and garbage. you can tell where each guy stood...... everyday there has been lots of shooting.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> guys all this stuff they are talking about is on trails and rocks. I hunt too. I pick up as many of my shells as I can as well. these pigs are literally shooting in one spot and leaving the pile of shells and garbage. you can tell where each guy stood...... everyday there has been lots of shooting.


exactly ....the spots im talking about are where the people are standing in one spot on the rocks or in the sand and there is literally a pile of empty shells where they had been standing...
And lets stop with the """ANTI'S"" statements this isnt a political forum its about people being responsible for their actions and cleaning up their mess when they are done...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think these are outdoorsman, conservationists, etc. These are just people looking to fill tags, same as those that will fish til each limit is fulfilled each time out. They use their permits as if it's an all you can eat buffet. No conservation or environmentalism in that.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Sounds like a quick "anonymous" tip to the game warden and a few steep littering tickets is in order!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The game warden still has to catch them in the act to ticket them, second hand info won’t do anything to anyone.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

warden is in the fairport lot daily. needs to take a walk on the wall. I'll pass it on to him.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TRIPLE-J said:


> went out to mentor headlands today to try and get out to the lighthouse but still had to much ice on the rocks to get out to the light house...
> now for the frustrateing part...
> as im walking out to the lighthouse i must have past a few hundred ( no exageration ) spent shot gun shells laying all over the place along with a bunch of empty drink bottles and other garbage left by the duck hunters...
> i mean im no angel sometimes my bait container blows away from me or maybe a small plastic bag from a jig but i always pick up and throw in my backpack ANY garbage i make...
> ...


Sure they're lazy, half drunk and with loaded shotguns no less! Bet that makes you feel real safe, huh?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i feel safe enough not to worry about it... ive seen how they shoot at ducks lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i feel safe enough not to worry about it... ive seen how they shoot at ducks lol


Lol I agree as much shooting as I hear from down there your probably pretty safe in front of them. Not sure where he is getting the half drunk thing though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never seen any duck hunters drinking there the last 2 years I've hunted the breakwall. Won't hunt with anyone that does either! The warden does walk the breakwall fairly often. At least on the days it's not too cold. He also patrols the parking lot and checks guys coming off the lake. That spot is so wide open, he can easily sit on the fishing pier with binoculars and watch the hunters. You'd have to be really stupid to drink and hunt there. There's the warden, and there's the slippery rocks and waves that make handling a boat near the rocks a real challenge!

My group generally cleans up after themselves. Usually, I hunt from my boat anchored close to the wall though. It can be very difficult to hit birds out there with the wind and high flying birds. Last time we were there we saw thousands of mergansers, but they don't usually come into decoys. They were flying overhead. Most were flying too high to shoot at. The ones that did get within 30-40 yds, we shot at and missed a lot!!! The one mallard that came into our decoys, we got. We only got 2 mergansers that day despite seeing so many! Another group of 8 hunters only got 20 ducks. 3 were mallards.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> Lol I agree as much shooting as I hear from down there your probably pretty safe in front of them. Not sure where he is getting the half drunk thing though.


yea i just said there were drink bottles and stuff there i didn't see any beer cans or anything like that...but there were a lot of spent shells up and down that day when i was there...and like i said nobody is perfect i have lil plastic bags blow away from me sometimes from jigs or a bait container once in a while.. that happens... but when you walk by a pile of spent shells and then go down 75 feet and theres another pile , and im not talkin one or two, that i can understand...im talkin a dozen or more in one little area..and in multiple places that's just bein a pig...
and ive seen the same from fishermen with their stuff at times... but that day was really bad...i should have taken a video of it


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> yea i just said there were drink bottles and stuff there i didn't see any beer cans or anything like that...but there were a lot of spent shells up and down that day when i was there...and like i said nobody is perfect i have lil plastic bags blow away from me sometimes from jigs or a bait container once in a while.. that happens... but when you walk by a pile of spent shells and then go down 75 feet and theres another pile , and im not talkin one or two, that i can understand...im talkin a dozen or more in one little area..and in multiple places that's just bein a pig...
> and ive seen the same from fishermen with their stuff at times... but that day was really bad...i should have taken a video of it


It will be there when the snow melts......


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

REY298 said:


> Sure they're lazy, half drunk and with loaded shotguns no less! Bet that makes you feel real safe, huh?


Yea im a duck hunter also and always try do do the right thing whether im hunting of fishing or just enjoying the outdoors..One thing i dont do is make accusations or assumptions that just because an empty booze bottle happens to be on the rocks means it was consumed by someone using a firearm.........


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

bdawg said:


> Last time we were there we saw thousands of mergansers, but they don't usually come into decoys. They were flying overhead. Most were flying too high to shoot at. The ones that did get within 30-40 yds, we shot at and missed a lot!!! The one mallard that came into our decoys, we got. We only got 2 mergansers that day despite seeing so many!


What do mergansers taste like?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Mergansers are without a dought the worst tasting thing you will ever try. Maybe if you soak them in hot sauce for a week then wrap each breast in about a pound of bacon.
Been there, done that and have the tee shirt to prove it. Just a big waste of shells. Hooded Mergansers do make a nice mount if your in to getting birds mounted.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Redheads said:


> Yea im a duck hunter also and always try do do the right thing whether im hunting of fishing or just enjoying the outdoors..One thing i dont do is make accusations or assumptions that just because an empty booze bottle happens to be on the rocks means it was consumed by someone using a firearm.........


Op said DRINK bottles. Gatorade pop water bottles...... where do you guys keep getting this alcohol thing at??


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back up to # 19 post he said they are lazy (true) half drunk with loaded shotguns.. who knows unless your right near them .. just speculation..


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

snag said:


> Back up to # 19 post he said they are lazy (true) half drunk with loaded shotguns.. who knows unless your right near them .. just speculation..


Oh that post. I disregarded that one off the bat. That fella seemed to be off for some reason....


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

DiverDux said:


> What do mergansers taste like?


A lot of duck hunters don't like them. I've tried them twice and I liked them. In my opinion, they are best if you soak them in saltwater for a day or two first. A lot of the blood leaches out. I tried them without doing that and they tasted too gamey to me. The ones I had that were soaked in saltwater tasted the same as the wood ducks I've had prepared the same way.


----------

